# Anyone know where to get nolax?



## mc_zamo (7/9/15)

Reonauts 

Anyone know where I can purchase some nolax (dialectric grease) from?? Need some to help make a better connection for batteries that are arching


----------



## stevie g (7/9/15)

You can use anything even vaseline or silicone paste. Smear it on then wipe it off easy as that and it will allow a better conduction than bare metal.


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Reonauts
> 
> Anyone know where I can purchase some nolax (dialectric grease) from?? Need some to help make a better connection for batteries that are arching


@kimbo will sell you a tub of dielectric grease, which should last you a lifetime - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/in-stock-at-kimbo.t9601/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/9/15)

You can use any dielectric grease that you can buy at any electrical shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

